# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: همکاری در یک پروژه سیمبین

## 6344444

با سلام
دوستان هر کس برنامه نویسی سیمبین میدونه یک pm بده تا در مورد پروژه توضیحات لازم رو بدم
با تشکر  :قلب:

----------

